# Rumor: Caron Butler and #10 to Bobcats for #5 and #13



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Devean on the block*

I heard the Lakers were trying to move up into the top four and were offering Caron Butler and the #10 pick.

What do you guys think? Caron sure played well the last part of the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Devean on the block*

Devean? You mean Caron? We already have a thread about this.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Devean on the block*

OOPS.

Yes, Caron. My bad, I'll go to it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This was reported on 570AM by Hacksaw Hamilton (usually not much of a reliable source) who claims that it is coming out of a source in Charlotte. Apparently, the deal is being discussed at this moment. I suppose I'd be in favor of this trade. With #5, we'd get Deron Williams, and then we'd take a big at #13.

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Lamar Odom
PF: Chris Taft? Sean May? Wayne Simien?
C: Chris Mihm


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*keeps finger across* :gopray:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i like the deal. There is no guarantee we can get Deron with the 5 pick but we'll certainly get a great player. We can get a lot of combination of players, such as Gerald Green and Raymond Felton; or Deron Williams and Taft or Villaneuva. I'd be pleased to grab Deron and May - both guys who are smart players and should produce right away. I really like this lineup:

1 - Deron
2 - Kobe
3 - Lamar
4 - May
5 - Mihm

And we use our MLE and 2nd rounders to round out our roster and get useful big men. If it were up to me i'd execute this trade and draft Deron, May, Robinson or Ewing in the 2nd round, and then Brandon Bass.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your kidding right? My dream wont come true. It has the same chance of this trade happening.. Unlikely.. :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> i like the deal. There is no guarantee we can get Deron with the 5 pick but we'll certainly get a great player. We can get a lot of combination of players, such as Gerald Green and Raymond Felton; or Deron Williams and Taft or Villaneuva. I'd be pleased to grab Deron and May - both guys who are smart players and should produce right away. I really like this lineup:


The first five picks will be Bogut, M. Williams, Green, Paul and D. Williams. The Hornets will take Paul over Deron, so the Lakers would get Deron. There is no way that he gets picked before 5. :no:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The first five picks will be Bogut, M. Williams, Green, Paul and D. Williams. The Hornets will take Paul over Deron, so the Lakers would get Deron. There is no way that he gets picked before 5. :no:



How do you know that the hornets will take paul? anyway I think one of the forein players will sneak into the top 5.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Devean on the block*

ill take a bag of doriots, cooler ranch please


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hacksaw is literally the only media source I'm convinced that flat makes up rumors.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ghost said:


> How do you know that the hornets will take paul? anyway I think one of the forein players will sneak into the top 5.


Because he's better than Deron Williams...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This actually might have some legs to it. I've been reading that Charlotte is interested in trading numbers 5 and 13 to Portland for #3 and a young veteran. Butler is just that...a young veteran. So you never know? I don't think the deal will happen though unless Paul is off the board for Charlotte. I've heard they like him better than both D Williams and Felton. If NO takes Paul then Charlotte might want to add someone like Butler and still get one of the 2 point guards they like that are left at 10


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I like it, but obviously they need to pick the right players at 5 and 13, and that's not something that's easy to do when you're not sure who's going to be taken ahead of you. 

It's put up or shut up for Kupchak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Trade Caron Butler and the 10th pick to the Bobcats for the 5th and 13th picks.

Trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and a future draft pick to the Pacers for Jonathan Bender and the 17th pick.

Draft Deron Williams at #5. He's an NBA-ready PG and would fit better in the triangle because he doesn't dominate the ball, plays well in the half court and has a great outside shot.

Draft Chris Taft at #13. We could take the risk of drafting him here. He has so much potential and talent already, if he can just get his head in the game, he could average a solid double-double.

Draft Johan Petro at #17. He's a huge guy who, if developed, could be a solid starting or backup C. At the very least, he's another big body and shot-blocker down low.

Sign Kwame Brown to the MLE.

PG: Deron Williams...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...Chris Taft...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Brian Grant...Johan Petro

With this team coached by Phil Jackson, Deron Williams would be a strong candidate for ROY. Kwame Brown would add strength and rebounding to the interior and having Chucky and Bender come off the bench would give us another scoring punch. PJ would find a way for Kobe and Odom to be a dominant duo and with a healthy Chris Mihm, that team could really be promising. It would win 40-46 games next season, possibly more. If we missed the playoffs, it wouldn't be all that bad because next season, Williams, Taft and Petro would be better and we'd be shooting for 50 games.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Getting both picks isn't going to happen. I didn't hear the rumor on 570; I read it on a website...

I think it would more than likely be New Orleans, #10+Caron for #4.

Charlotte doesn't want to trade down, they are trying to trade up to get Paul or Williams. They may deal w/Portland.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You could get the 13 for Caron, but he definitely isn't going to get you a top 5 pick.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> You could get the 13 for Caron, but he definitely isn't going to get you a top 5 pick.


Hence why the #10 is included in the deal


Caron> any 13th Pick this year Plus ready to Contribute to Bobcats


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

It will not be Charlotte; they are angling to trade up to get Paul or Williams. They do not want Caron Butler.

If it happens, it will be New Orleans.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the problem. If Boston trades Pierce for the No. 3 pick and takes Chris Paul, New Orleans is taking Deron Williams (in fact I expect them to take Williams anyway). Boston is a wildcard here.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> Hence why the #10 is included in the deal
> 
> 
> Caron> any 13th Pick this year Plus ready to Contribute to Bobcats


Yeah the 10th is included, but so is their 5th. No way are they going to send you the 5th (as well as the 13th) pick in the draft for this package.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I actually like the deal for the Lakers, if they don't get Deron, they get Felton at least, who can run the team well enough.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't see how we would get 2 picks. I could see us getting #5, but wouldn't Charlotte rather have Deron Williams over Caron Butler? It doesn't seem smart to trade those players unless you are the Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> I like it, but obviously they need to pick the right players at 5 and 13, and that's not something that's easy to do when you're not sure who's going to be taken ahead of you.
> 
> It's put up or shut up for Kupchak.


its funny everytime i read ur posts i cant concentrate because of ur avatar


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

now there's speculation that Portland wants to move up so they can select Martell Webster instead of wasting a #3 pick on him. Hmmmmmmm does this increase the chances of the Lakers getting Gerald Green?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I tell ya, I'll just be glad when this season is over so we can can finally put some of these rumors to rest and see what truly plays out. Of course I also said that right before the trade deadline and we all know what happened then...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Caron played very well after the All Star break, i dont think its a stretch for the Bobcats to do this trade

After All Star break:

Caron Butler

Points - 17.1ppg
Rebounds - 6.6rpg
Assists - 2.1apg
Steals - 1.6spg
FG% - 182/401 = 45%
3PFG% - 9/26 = 34%

I think Bickerstaff or New Orleans' GM would love Butler on their team, do you really think Deron Williams will put up those sorts of numbers? SF is an aching hole in both of these teams lineups.

Lets not forget Caron Butler was once touted as a top 5 pick, he was supposed to be one in the 2001 draft but slipped because of a false rumour about his knee.

If the Hornets got the Lakers 10th pick and Butler, their team could look like this:

PG - Jarret Jack/Dan Dickau
SG - JR Smith/Casey Jacobsen
SF - Caron Butler/George Lynch
PF - FA Big Man (Hornets have lotsa room)/PJ Brown
C - Magloire

Lakers would then look like this

PG - Chris Paul
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Lamar Odom
PF - Chris Taft/Brian Grant
C - Chris Mihm/Vlade Divac


I think it could be an upgrade for both teams, people over value draft picks sometimes


----------

